# K04-064 TFSI on 1.8T :)



## tatoquetevi (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello!

I've seen how Big Turbos are not a reality here in Spain, people prefer k04 hybrids like Franken and things like that, but now a new mod is being the most wanted. Lots of chiptuners are putting TFSI's K04 in 1.8T! and the results are pretty good, they are at the same level as the GT28, so you don't lose at low rpm and the hp increases is amazing  you can see 320-330hp, more or less 315bhp- 325bhp :roll:

So what do you thing about it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... U6yvYHFfa8
I don´t know how to put videos [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

What's the difference between the K04 fitted on the TFSI and the one on the 225? Is it a direct fit or it needs a lot of work to be adapted?


----------



## tatoquetevi (Oct 11, 2011)

Shinigami said:


> What's the difference between the K04 fitted on the TFSI and the one on the 225? Is it a direct fit or it needs a lot of work to be adapted?


It needs some work, the exhaust manifold in particular! The difference between these two K04, I think the TFSI is twin scroll


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

I see  what I find unusual is that the TFSI is a 2L engine with less power than a 225 so why is it that by fitting the tfsi's turbo on a 225 you get all that power?

I guess you still have to remap the car big time and push the turbo to its limit :roll:

I'll be getting this one to replace my old turbo when it dies...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300899514349? ... 1436.l2649


----------



## albhedpt (Feb 8, 2013)

aren't those ebay turbo's bad? =X


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

An interesting option of the whole conversion is cheap enough.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

albhedpt said:


> aren't those ebay turbo's bad? =X


at £400 is good enough for my pocket...besides it's sold by Relentless (the guys who make the 3"DP fitted by several members here) so hopefully it won't be too bad :roll:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

jamman said:


> An interesting option of the whole conversion is cheap enough.


For cheap enough...we're still talking about £2k or something like that?


----------



## jacobmwatson (Apr 25, 2013)

With the expense/ pain in sheer labor for replacing a turbo I don't understand cheaping out on parts. Its not like its a simple thing where if an ebay turbo goes out you can fairly simply replace it. Why not spend a little more and be done with it?


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

jacobmwatson said:


> With the expense/ pain in sheer labor for replacing a turbo I don't understand cheaping out on parts. Its not like its a simple thing where if an ebay turbo goes out you can fairly simply replace it. Why not spend a little more and be done with it?


if you're happy to spend over a grand for an OEM turbo good but I wouldn't be paying that much for a car worth about £3k and there are members who used ebay turbos (and remapped them as well) before with no problems


----------



## tatoquetevi (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, why are you talking about eBay turbos? I'm talking about the k04 that you could find in a s3 mk2, golf R, Leon cupra or the golf V GUI 30th. Why do you say that this is cheap and poor? It's only a reasonable option like a garret gt28 with the same result and It's reliable.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

tatoquetevi said:


> I'm sorry, why are you talking about eBay turbos? I'm talking about the k04 that you could find in a s3 mk2, golf R, Leon cupra or the golf V GUI 30th. Why do you say that this is cheap and poor? It's only a reasonable option like a garret gt28 with the same result and It's reliable.


I'm not sure the turbo fitted on the TFSI is a k04...it should be a k03. The turbo from ebay I showed above is an hybrid k04 an it wasn't me to say it's poor


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Interesting, but its not a case of fitting the turbo and away you go, it faces the opposite direction and us a completely different mounting.

Also do not buy the hybrid turbo from eBay, its been proven/tested to be worse than a stock turbo, made less power and failed after 1000miles! They where designed and built by relentless with no consultation from anyone that knew something about hybrids, avoid!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Shinigami said:


> I see  what I find unusual is that the TFSI is a 2L engine with less power than a 225 so why is it that by fitting the tfsi's turbo on a 225 you get all that power?
> 
> I guess you still have to remap the car big time and push the turbo to its limit :roll:
> 
> ...


Your talking about the 200ps TFSI, which are not the same.

The S3/TTS TFSI with 270ish out the box is the k04 , which map to 310-320 and close to 350 with a HPFP


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Wak said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > I see  what I find unusual is that the TFSI is a 2L engine with less power than a 225 so why is it that by fitting the tfsi's turbo on a 225 you get all that power?
> ...


Oh I see, I guess the 270ish is kinda the same as fitted on the TTS as well. Looks pretty powerful!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

s3tt said:


> Interesting, but its not a case of fitting the turbo and away you go, it faces the opposite direction and us a completely different mounting.
> 
> Also do not buy the hybrid turbo from eBay, its been proven/tested to be worse than a stock turbo, made less power and failed after 1000miles! They where designed and built by relentless with no consultation from anyone that knew something about hybrids, avoid!!!


Cool stuff and definitely I won't get anything like that! Thanks a lot Dan


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

not sure when it changed but if its a direct injection car they make more power just because more aggressive tunes work without spark knock


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

If you contract HG motorsport and talk to them, I believe last year they were developing the TFSI 270 K04 conversion kit for the 1.8t. If you like I can find out for you.


----------



## tatoquetevi (Oct 11, 2011)

I've got some news of my chiptuner, they made this conversion last year, a SEAT Ibiza 1.8T 150hp, with two maps, only RON98 +meth and the other with 60% E85 +meth, the results are pretty amazing 

RON98








60% E85









the main problem is that you have to modify the exhaust manifold, but in comparison with the GT28, you've got more power at low rpm and more or less the same final power, and the price is more o less the same 

And everyone knows the k04's reliability in the E113 engine 

I´m glad to read that this is now something done in the UK too


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

tatoquetevi said:


> I've got some news of my chiptuner, they made this conversion last year, a SEAT Ibiza 1.8T 150hp, with two maps, only RON98 +meth and the other with 60% E85 +meth, the results are pretty amazing
> 
> RON98
> 
> ...


Do you have any info on the manifold modification ? , I have seen the tfsi manifold and discussed the diffences and possible options with my tuner


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Not sure it would work on a Quattro as the transfer box would get in the wAy. I doubt there would be room to fit a down pipe between the turbo and TB its tight as it is. I'll
Have a look and see what the figments like . Would need some serious modifications as the manifold fitment and turbo orientation is very very different.


----------



## stuptt225 (Dec 15, 2010)

Shinigami said:


> I see  what I find unusual is that the TFSI is a 2L engine with less power than a 225 so why is it that by fitting the tfsi's turbo on a 225 you get all that power?
> 
> I guess you still have to remap the car big time and push the turbo to its limit :roll:
> 
> ...


+1 for that. Those guys do loads of R+D into their stuff so I'm hoping its a winner


----------



## stuptt225 (Dec 15, 2010)

s3tt said:


> Interesting, but its not a case of fitting the turbo and away you go, it faces the opposite direction and us a completely different mounting.
> 
> Also do not buy the hybrid turbo from eBay, its been proven/tested to be worse than a stock turbo, made less power and failed after 1000miles! They where designed and built by relentless with no consultation from anyone that knew something about hybrids, avoid!!!


Have you got a link to where this turbo has been tested as we all like to see evidence when bold statements are made on here about aftermarket parts. Just because a seller uses ebay doesnt automatically mean their parts are poor after all....


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Is there any proof this turbo can do what it says? No!

I'll happily point you in the direction of evidence . Look on ASN 8l forum and facebook . Sam Bryant the uk rep for relentless tested it, it bombed, it failed, he , I think refused to endorse it... They are being sold completely unproven . It was put on a top spec car with all the kit that on a stock k04 makes over 300bhp and tuned by one of the top VAG tuners.. It made less than a stage 2 bhp.. It runs a clipped STOCK turbine for pity's sake! The wastegate is too small and boost creeps. Wastegate arm is to short and the bush comes loose. This is all fact as I had the unit when it was removed.

Oh and they just copied and pasted a CRTurbo advert!

I offer my advice for free .. Choose as you wish to do with it.


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

stuptt225 said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > I see  what I find unusual is that the TFSI is a 2L engine with less power than a 225 so why is it that by fitting the tfsi's turbo on a 225 you get all that power?
> ...


They have the potential to sell great products but don't listen to those that actually know! This is why the v3 is crap and the hybrid is a dud!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

s3tt said:


> stuptt225 said:
> 
> 
> > Shinigami said:
> ...


I'm with you Dan.

I thought that turbo was good but I know you've been doing research, development and applications on hybrid turbos for years now and the names you've mentioned earlier are more than respectable.

You're definitely the only person I'll contact when I need a new turbo whether an hybrid or a normal K04 [smiley=dude.gif]

And btw, thank you for your advice and explanations


----------



## stuptt225 (Dec 15, 2010)

s3tt said:


> stuptt225 said:
> 
> 
> > Shinigami said:
> ...


Sam does seem to back the V3 manifold and downpipe so what is your reason behind the manifold being crap? It seems that relentless dont always get there first time but do develop their products from testing and feedback so factual opinions based on sound evidence (especially from people like yourself with knowledge of this type of thing) will no doubt lead to better products for everyone


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Downpipe is fine.. No question there

V3 has mis-aligned ports, that do in some cases overlap the head ports. Collectors not welded up completely in some cases.

V1 fitted badly, v2 cracks, v3 didn't crack but flowed badly .... They have completely redesigned the v4! That says it all IMHO!

But the v2 if sorted and braced is an awesome manifold.. Just ashame the v3 never continued where the v2 left off

I really really hope the v4 works... Because for me and my hybrids it's essential to have a good manifold...


----------

